# Email notifications



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

On my User CP, I have ticked to receive email when I have had PMs. I don't seem to be getting these email notifications. Is anyone else having this problem, or are you getting them OK?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I still receive email notifications, and they open the message in a new window as per my "User CP" settings.

The system can be a bit flakey at times, as I now read that some members are not even receiving the actual emails, never mind the notifications!!! :frown2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Cheers, John, there still seem to be plenty of bugs in the system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tuggs you have a PM.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

No I don't!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I wouldn't put it past Kev to say he's sent me a PM when he really hasn't, just to wind me up! He's like that, you know, very untrustworthy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I wouldn't put it past Kev to say he's sent me a PM when he really hasn't, just to wind me up! He's like that, you know, very untrustworthy.


Well Tuggs, considering the problems a lot of peeps are having getting their PMs it only took you 2:13 minutes to suss out I was winding you up, which I am quite impressed by, any body else no but it shows you actually are capable of rational reasonable thinking after all.

Glad I stuck up for you now, that Barry really is a swine, but I had your back.


----------

